

NUM – Insanely Hard Math Game for iOS - thkeen
http://numapp.co

======
thkeen
I know there are a lot of people will react negatively when they first hear
"Math". I don't know why, but it makes me sad, because I love math, I love
calculating and dividing things. So I made this game with a friendly user
interface and experience in the hope that people, adults or children, will
give their love in Math again.

The game is super simple but it will get even insanely hard when you level up.
I can't wait to see people unlock level 46 in Num.

~~~
cwhy
Unlocked.. Wasn't expecting more levels after 45 though.. Will there be
infinite levels?

------
shalmanese
I got bored playing the game so I decided to whip up a quick solver instead:
[https://github.com/Shalmanese/num-solver](https://github.com/Shalmanese/num-
solver)

~~~
thkeen
That's cool, more game modes will be coming to satisfy the 'experts' ;)

------
thkeen
NUM was on Trending yesterday on ProductHunt.
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/num](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/num)

